# Hawthorn Brewing Company



## Count Vorlauf (13/8/09)

Has anyone heard of - or even better - tried this beer? http://www.hawthornbrewing.com.au/

Judging from the website it seems to be another contract beer (i.e. the address of the "Brewing Company" is a PO Box). 

Not sure what the point is of another pale ale hitting the shelves, especially if you're not going to bother setting up a brewery. If you are going to go the contract route, why not make an interesting beer? Get Southern Bay or Independent Distillers or whoever to make you up a batch of doppelbock or something!


----------



## Supra-Jim (13/8/09)

Pale ales are the beer de jour at the moment. Why risk your investment with a product that only appeals to a very small niche, when you can have a much broader commercial appeal?

Cheers SJ


----------



## HoppingMad (13/8/09)

Supra has it spot on.

Most of the micros (well certainly in Vic) started with an ale or pale ale as their flagship beer. (Mountain Goat, White Rabbit, Kooinda, the list goes on)

They're easy to make, don't need as many exotic ingredients, the yeasts for them are stable and people find them sessionable (ie. will drink/buy them by the truckload).

If you're starting out it's the only way to go. Lagers are a popular beer here in Oz, but the time & energy in producing/cellaring them and moving them through a brewfloor would make them not as wise an investment. Hence why most micros will only go as close to a lager style with something like Mountain Goat's 'Steam Beer' that is a quasi-lager (and most punters wouldn't realise was an ale).

A mate of mine spoke to a regional vic craftbrewer and asked 'Why don't you guys do a stout?' they replied that they don't sell and the ladies don't like them (which strangely enough is a growing market for them) - so they only do seasonal brews in this style to keep the stouthounds happy. 

When you're commercial, you have to go where the money is my friend  .

Hopper.


----------



## Count Vorlauf (13/8/09)

Yes, but there are already a score of established breweries all competing for the same (small and only slowly growing) pile of money. There are a number of other styles that would be as easy to make, as easy to drink, and would differentiate the brand. 

Part of my gripe, too, is with the practice of contract brewing. If you want to make a beer that isn't out there yet, but don't have the capital for a brewery, then go for it. But why take a slice of the pie from guys who have put their lives and money where their mouth is?


----------



## Murcluf (13/8/09)

It must be good it has the words and phrases like Premium, Unique, Boasting a Harmonious blend of Specialty Malts, Infused with Fresh Fruity Hops and Flavour Merchants on the label. 

At best it could be a really good beer or the winning combination for a game of bull shyte bingo!


----------



## fcmcg (13/8/09)

For the moment is predominately only available in Hawthorn (Vic) too....
maybe the toffs there will buy it by the truckload...hell they may even have it at the old behive hotel in Hawthorn thats about to undergo a reno to a bar/restaurant...hell the wan%..oops i mean residents of hawthorn will never have to cross the Yarraa again...
As pointed out , if they don't actually brew it themselves...they don't really have their bollocks on the line do they...unlike the boys from Kooinda ( who all seem to still have day jobs) but are passionate and not seeing it from a $$$ point of view and do have their bits on the line to some extent.... in my opinion...
oops...maybe the fact that a nutty ex came from Hawthorn has clouded my judgement....
Anyhoo...my 2c
FTB


----------



## HoppingMad (13/8/09)

There's a place for contract brewing, but agree that it's misused.

Misused by those who are marketing wankers with no expertise but have designed a good looking label and need something to put behind it.
Well used by those starting out and who are learning from the best as they go.

For a lot of people starting up a beer that they want to sell, contract brewing can be a good way to get started and get expertise from someone who is already living the dream. 

Jamieson's Brewery near Mansfield contract Brews for Temple Brewery and Rusty Nail (both people who are starting out and wanting knowledge before going it alone and building up their own setup).

Believe there is a contract brewer in Rutherglen that Red Duck have been using while they get a new set-up sorted. 

Mountain Goat have been known to make other people's beers as have Grand Ridge (although I think those two occaisionally lend a vat to someone to use in their brewery - like Hargreaves Hill with the Goat recently when their place burnt down at Steels Creek on Black Saturday).

BTW Ferg - I know a great brewer and a place getter in some recent comps I know lives in Hawthorn. I'm going to get him on this thread so he can stick it to you and give you a red hot flaming! :lol: There's a few in this blue rinse area that know a beer when they've tripped over it!

Cheers!

Hopper


----------



## fcmcg (13/8/09)

[/quote]
BTW Ferg - I know a great brewer and a place getter in some recent comps I know lives in Hawthorn. I'm going to get him on this thread so he can stick it to you and give you a red hot flaming! :lol: There's a few in this blue rinse area that know a beer when they've tripped over it!

Cheers!

Hopper
[/quote]
ouch...no i get it...was just having an off afternoon...2 weeks off work with no pay...feeling a tad beligerent.....sorry to all those who do live in nice areas like Hawthorn....just don't follow them in the footy...go pies !


----------



## HoppingMad (13/8/09)

fergthebrewer said:


> ouch...no i get it...was just having an off afternoon...2 weeks off work with no pay...feeling a tad beligerent.....sorry to all those who do live in nice areas like Hawthorn....just don't follow them in the footy...go pies !



No harm done fella! Just having some fun there. Afterall I'm a fellow maggies fan too so all is forgiven! And yeah I can understand coming from a neighbouring suburb myself - parts of the area is full of stiffs! 

 Hopper



Edit - left out a word. gotta slow down on the beers and the typing!


----------



## Count Vorlauf (13/8/09)

HoppingMad said:


> There's a place for contract brewing, but agree that it's misused.
> 
> Jamieson's Brewery near Mansfield contract Brews for Temple Brewery and Rusty Nail (both people who are starting out and wanting knowledge before going it alone and building up their own setup).
> 
> Believe there is a contract brewer in Rutherglen that Red Duck have been using while they get a new set-up sorted.



Agree with you on the "contract brew to actual brewert" pathway. Brooklyn Brewery in NYC contracted for years while they navigated the red tape to get a city brewery up and running. I also think that if you have an idea for an interesting, slightly out of the norm beer and want to test the market then contracting is a good way to go. 

I'm pretty sure Red Duck is brewing at Mildura, but still does some limited edition beers at their own brewery. Not sure, but this might be a way to keep under the 30Hl limit on excise refund while keeping the brand out there.


----------



## HoppingMad (13/8/09)

Count Vorlauf said:


> I'm pretty sure Red Duck is brewing at Mildura, but still does some limited edition beers at their own brewery. Not sure, but this might be a way to keep under the 30Hl limit on excise refund while keeping the brand out there.



You might be right there Count. Gleaned that info from another thread. Know there is a contract brewer around Rutherglen as spoke to an ex-CUB brewer about it but the name escapes me. Mildura and Red Duck could be right though.

Hopper.


----------



## HBC (14/8/09)

Gee you guys are quick on the uptake, - its only been in the market for a week! HoppingMad is spot on!

In answer to your queries, weve been home brewing for 18 years, and trailing this beer extensively for the last 2. My word we are passionate about beer, - we've run a beer festival for the last 10 years. There are future plans for a brewery...so stay tuned.

Boys from Hawthorn Brewing Co.


----------



## /// (14/8/09)

Count Vorlauf said:


> Yes, but there are already a score of established breweries all competing for the same (small and only slowly growing) pile of money. There are a number of other styles that would be as easy to make, as easy to drink, and would differentiate the brand.
> 
> Part of my gripe, too, is with the practice of contract brewing. If you want to make a beer that isn't out there yet, but don't have the capital for a brewery, then go for it. But why take a slice of the pie from guys who have put their lives and money where their mouth is?



We are complaining about another Ale at the market ... complaining ... 

Scotty


----------



## Trav (14/8/09)

As mentioned earlier it is very difficult to open a brewery and not have a stock standard Pale to gain as many clients as possible to survive. We too released a pale but are currently planning our 2nd 3rd and 4th beers which enables us to be a lot more adventurous. Having said that you still need to release other beers that are going to turn over. The key for us was to release a pale that is different enough from the others to give ourselves some identity in the market but not too different that it wont sell. I am sure many of the micros out there would love to release exotic beers straight up, but the bottom line is that you need a staple beer to get started as your lively hood is at stake. Another difficult aspect we are finding at the moment is the array of diverse opinions as to what to release next, at the end of the day i guess we have to go with our gut instint. (2IPA is mine and Micks vote but the other boys from Kooinda are a bit nervous :lol: Not yet hopheads!!) Anyway in my opionion you cant judge any micro too harshly for releasing a pale but consider their follow up and seasonal beers. It would be quite a gamble releasing something wild straight up IMO!
Cheers  
Trav Happy Place Brewing Co. T/A Kooinda


----------



## bum (14/8/09)

I know, ///, it seems strange to me too.



HBC said:


> Gee you guys are quick on the uptake, - it's only been in the market for a week! HoppingMad is spot on!
> 
> In answer to your queries, we've been home brewing for 18 years, and trailing this beer extensively for the last 2. My word we are passionate about beer, - we've run a beer festival for the last 10 years. There are future plans for a brewery...so stay tuned.
> 
> Boys from Hawthorn Brewing Co.



Best of luck with it, boys!


----------



## Maple (14/8/09)

Trav said:


> As mentioned earlier it is very difficult to open a brewery and not have a stock standard Pale to gain as many clients as possible to survive. We too released a pale but are currently planning our 2nd 3rd and 4th beers which enables us to be a lot more adventurous. Having said that you still need to release other beers that are going to turn over. The key for us was to release a pale that is different enough from the others to give ourselves some identity in the market but not too different that it wont sell. I am sure many of the micros out there would love to release exotic beers straight up, but the bottom line is that you need a staple beer to get started as your lively hood is at stake. Another difficult aspect we are finding at the moment is the array of diverse opinions as to what to release next, at the end of the day i guess we have to go with our gut instint. (2IPA is mine and Micks vote but the other boys from Kooinda are a bit nervous :lol: Not yet hopheads!!) Anyway in my opionion you cant judge any micro too harshly for releasing a pale but consider their follow up and seasonal beers. It would be quite a gamble releasing something wild straight up IMO!
> Cheers
> Trav Happy Place Brewing Co. T/A Kooinda


Well said trav, so IIPA would get my vote too, but also the vienna lager idea as there seems to be a market hole there - happy to help with quality control at any point, just PM me, surely fents would give a lend of his taste buds for input as well.


----------



## Lecterfan (10/6/11)

Ok so another "necro" thread here (that tag really cracks me up as it evokes memories of the early 90's Norwegian black metal scene)...

I had the Hawthorn "premium" pale ale tonight. And, well, I thought it was very nice. Malty, not very hoppy at all (regardless of what they count as hoppy - I drank it either side of a harvest ale with a shite-load of homegrown cascade and chinook and a LFPA which is NOT a subtle brew haha) and a clean finish. We have a bottle-o in Ballarat here called Jacks. they try to stock good beers but they are usually pretty wide of the mark. TThey are improving drastically and are open to feedback which is great...

Anyway, I will return tomorrow and try the amber ale.


----------



## bconnery (10/6/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Ok so another "necro" thread here (that tag really cracks me up as it evokes memories of the early 90's Norwegian black metal scene)...
> 
> I had the Hawthorn "premium" pale ale tonight. And, well, I thought it was very nice. Malty, not very hoppy at all (regardless of what they count as hoppy - I drank it either side of a harvest ale with a shite-load of homegrown cascade and chinook and a LFPA which is NOT a subtle brew haha) and a clean finish. We have a bottle-o in Ballarat here called Jacks. they try to stock good beers but they are usually pretty wide of the mark. TThey are improving drastically and are open to feedback which is great...
> 
> Anyway, I will return tomorrow and try the amber ale.



I've had the pale, amber and pilsner recently. I quite enjoyed them all. 
I found the pale to be hoppy enough. Not an in your face pale but not lacking. 
I have no experience of their past, having only been exposed to them recently, and I would easily buy these if they were around in a bottle-o up here. 
My wife is a fan of their beers too...


----------



## Lecterfan (10/6/11)

hmmm - didn't see a pilsner there, but that's all good news. So if I was going to buy a 6-er would you recommend the amber or the pale?


----------



## bconnery (10/6/11)

Lecterfan said:


> hmmm - didn't see a pilsner there, but that's all good news. So if I was going to buy a 6-er would you recommend the amber or the pale?


I'd say see if they'll do you a mixed 6 pack for the price 
Or else possibly the amber because there are pales all around...


----------



## Lecterfan (10/6/11)

bconnery said:


> a mixed 6 pack for the price



I can be influential - and this is what I'll be aiming for. Noice.


----------



## alizzan (10/6/11)

Definitely. My local independant grocer stocks them (in Hawthorn, too), and I really enjoy the amber ale. The pale is good, too, but I think the amber ale is a little different compared to your bigger ambers. If anyone knows what type of hops they throw in it, or the pale, I'd be very keen to find out. Big fan, and good to support the local brewers.


----------



## bconnery (10/6/11)

alizzan said:


> Definitely. My local independant grocer stocks them (in Hawthorn, too), and I really enjoy the amber ale. The pale is good, too, but I think the amber ale is a little different compared to your bigger ambers. If anyone knows what type of hops they throw in it, or the pale, I'd be very keen to find out. Big fan, and good to support the local brewers.


Be worth emailing/contacting them to see if they'd give you some hints. Many brewers will...


----------



## HoppingMad (10/6/11)

Wow. Funny when people dig up old threads like these. Necro? Classic! :lol: 

Thanks for the trip down memory lane fellas! :icon_cheers: 

Hopper.


----------



## alizzan (10/6/11)

bcconery - Thanks, I may just do. 



HoppingMad said:


> Wow. Funny when people dig up old threads like these. Necro? Classic! :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the trip down memory lane fellas! :icon_cheers:
> 
> Hopper.



True that. I have read this thread a couple of times recently, after I first tried the beers, but talk about a revival...


----------



## fcmcg (11/6/11)

HoppingMad said:


> Wow. Funny when people dig up old threads like these. Necro? Classic! :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the trip down memory lane fellas! :icon_cheers:
> 
> Hopper.


Well not always Hopper
Seems I was quite off the mark with my original post..
Not so keen to be reminded what a dick I was being lol
Learnt a thing or two since then and glad to hear the boys are going well and brewing up a storm ! 
Must seek them out again and see what all the fuss is about !


----------



## HoppingMad (14/6/11)

Yeah you have a point Ferg. I read some of my stuff - and went - sheesh did I really say that? (slaps hand to forehead)

Realised I made a boo-boo, stating that Jamiesons contract brew for Rusty Nail.
That was horsecrap - they do/did contract for Temple Brewing (who I think have their own brewery set up now around Melb's Northern Suburbs), and they were contracting for Rusty Water Brewery & Restaurant, not Rusty Nail. Rusty Waters is in Phillip Island, and Rusty Nail is in WA.

Whoops!  

Hopper.


----------

